# Dog boarding in cairo ...urgent!



## TT-Ita-60

Dear all! Dear friends...!!!! I need your kind urgent help!
My husband and me we must leave on 14 AUG to Belarus for my brother's wedding. We live in LUXOR and we planned for our trip in a correct suitable time. we found a fantastic possibility for our baby (a Rhodesian Ridgeback of 55 kilos and 4 years old) to avoid to let him here in teh Vet Care (not because is not a good place, not at all, is very good but the kennels are outside and Luxor air temperature is now moving from 50 to 55 degrees. That's why. The Animal Care center itself is excellent) We found halpful suitable ortodox Lady who is used to this kind of job so very easy to let the dog at our home with her.
ACTUALLY , Due to the unlucky hosplitalization of the dog sitting Lady’s mother the situation is completely changhed and We must find a very good solution for him. We are going to move to Cairo tomorrow morning to find a good PET CARE CENTER. I found some addresses in Internet: 
MMK center , 
International Veterinary Hospital & Pet Motel , or
Doctor MOHAMED MUSTAFA Adress AUTOROUTE behind le club Al Alhy NASR CITY - BUT I KOWN nothing about it 
Or 
American Vet Clinic
or
PET HOTELS
_QUOTE_
Eastwind Kennels are a five-star facility that boards dogs. Established in 2003, the kennel is a member of K-9 SENSE Hospitality Centers. EWK provide pet taxis that bring your dog to and from your home to the facility.
_UNQUOTE_
Eastwind Kennels
Twenty Sixth of July Corridor, Giza

(I found the web site but impossible to open!!!! even the new one mentioned IN FACEBOOK)
Or 
S.P.A.R.E.- Society for the Protection of Animal Rights in Egypt bu we don’t know if they provide for dogs boarding

PLEASE …HELP US….WE ARE REALLY IN DEEP TROUBLES…
MANY THANKS IN ADVANCE TO ALL OF YOU. HAVE A LOVELY DAY
Tiziana and CHessmo (the Rhodesian Ridgeback baby)


----------



## Whiskey96

Eastwind Kennels are very good, with plenty of space and exercise... will give training, if required, but only feed Purina Dog Chow.... If your pup has any special needs, you will need to supply...
Heard some unpleasant things about American Vet Clinic...... and so no personal experience....
Dr. Yacoub Berge in Heliopolis is very good.... small place, but good care from Adel. Sorry, you need directory enquiries....


----------



## NZCowboy

East Wind Kennels 
26th Of July Spine
Abou Rawash, Giza
Tel: 010-5609411 

Have heard goods things about Eastwind, haven't used or visited it myself, but from what I have heard it is the best around. Just been in contact with the owner of petsmarche.com and he reccommends East Wind, a gentleman named Ashraf operates the kennels.


----------



## TT-Ita-60

It's simply terrific to hear from you so soon, simply magic !
Thanks to all of you! Finally I know what to do )) I already found all the websites and phone numbers but impossible to choose by phone ...just estimating the voice and the words of the . It was necessary to receive some advices from reliable foreigners friends. I go on with East Wind Kennels and I will give you my opinion back to Luxor. Really many thanks and, please, forgive me for my so poooooor English.. bye for now. GRAZIE MILLE


----------



## TT-Ita-60

I just arrived from my travel abroad and Iwent to take my puppy of 55 kilos at Easwind Kennels. I can assure you that your suggestions were perfect! He had a very very good stay and iIfound him in perfect health! I can confirm that it is a great solution for our loved animals. Thanks to all of you.


----------



## NZCowboy

TT-Ita-60 said:


> I just arrived from my travel abroad and Iwent to take my puppy of 55 kilos at Easwind Kennels. I can assure you that your suggestions were perfect! He had a very very good stay and iIfound him in perfect health! I can confirm that it is a great solution for our loved animals. Thanks to all of you.


Wonderful, great hear your puppy was well cared for. Hope you had a good trip as well.
NZC


----------

